# 1984 Coleman Niagara Tent Trailer



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an old trailer that I need to get rid of. It was handed down to me and it's been sitting in the driveway for three years. Been out in it once. It has an electric winch to lift and lower the canopy. The interior is in good shape. The lights do not work and need to be redone. There are no tears in the canvas. I honestly just need the space and a little money to make ends meet. I was looking for $500 but I'd take even $200. PM me if interested.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> I have an old trailer that I need to get rid of. It was handed down to me and it's been sitting in the driveway for three years. Been out in it once. It has an electric winch to lift and lower the canopy. The interior is in good shape. The lights do not work and need to be redone. There are no tears in the canvas. I honestly just need the space and a little money to make ends meet. I was looking for $500 but I'd take even $200. PM me if interested.


Where are you located? Can you send me a photo or two?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in Orem but I can tow it to meet someone anywhere from Delta to Salt Lake City. I'm setting it up right now to take some pictures.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks
I'm in lehi looking forward to some photos


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would also like a picture or two if at all possible. but swbuckmaster has first dibs.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe he sold it?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry, guys. I still have it. Had a few family emergencies the last few days. I'll get pics up tonight.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are two links to videos of the trailer. They are really poorly done and the trailer is not even completely set up. I only had a couple minutes. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks pretty good. Let me know if swbuckmaster passes on it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its all yours I had to get permision from my stupid hoa association to put it on the concrete pad I poured on the side of my house. They said no because it has to be behind a viny fence. So right now the trailer would cost me over 2, 000. 

I hate hoa's


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

HOAs stink! Thanks for your interest, Buckmaster.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It is worth what your asking good luck.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

**trailer is sold**


----------

